# HI- I want to start bee keeping (Any ADVICE?)



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Welcome to BeeSource. Beekeeping for Dummies is not a bad place to start. I like Rusty's blog at www.honeybeesuite.com for her insight. Use the search feature on this site to find answers to hundreds of questions you might have. Just about everything having to do with bees has been discussed at length. Now is the time to get your order for bees placed and buy your wooden ware. Spring is just around the corner. Beekeeping is definitely a learn as you go proposition, the best way is to learn is to do it.

As far as buying bees, all the suppliers are taking orders. Prices for packages run from $105 to $135 typically. Nucs are a better option but need to be picked up. Packages get mailed. Find and join a local bee club. They may have a prebuy going on right now. Our club is bringing in 200 pkgs, first come, first served. Many clubs also offer beginning beekeeping classes. Sign up for one. It is well worth the money.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Book.."First Lessons in Beekeeping" Dadant. Look for a local beekeeping club or group near you and ask where they purchase their bees.


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

Local bee clubs will be offering short courses in January and February. That's what got me going... A lot of them have door prizes up to and including beginners level hive kits (usually reserved for new beekeepers) Our club gave away 4 hive kits last year.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 96!


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## PaulT (Sep 2, 2015)

What they all said and find a local mentor who wants to teach you about bees, not how much they know about bees.
Enjoy!


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

PaulT said:


> What they all said and find a local mentor who wants to teach you about bees, not how much they know about bees.
> Enjoy!


One way to do that is to offer to help in the apiary. 

Welcome, and you have come to (one of) the right place(s).

I concur with all the other responses and will add: Read, read, read. And watch a lot of videos from reputable folks on youtube. Hard to know who that would be, but Michael Palmer and Randy Oliver are good starts. I recommend Michael Bush's website, it is loaded with info.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Beekeeping For Dummies is actually a decent book that will get you through your first year. You can get a used copy pretty cheap. I also encourage you to take a beekeeping class and be careful of some of the advice on youtube. Before you get your bees, learn about varroa mites and how you plan on treating them. If you don't, your bees are going to die. Welcome to a fantastic forum. J


----------



## ShrekVa (Jan 13, 2011)

I live in the Memphis area, but I have a bee yard in Mississipi county. You could wait till next year but it's not to late, I'm selling some nuc's myself. The Memphis beekeepers association is having a short course at the end of this month you should check that out.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Most of my advice is here:
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm

But you can find a lot of everyone's advice all over beesource. Try a search on a topic and you can find a discussion on most any topic.


----------



## Newbee96 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate all the replies.


----------

